# when people come over my kids get so hyper



## chkpea (Oct 1, 2003)

and misbehave. I feel like people who 'drop by' don't truly see my children for who they are...fairly well behaved. When we have visitors they fight more they don't eat their dinner and they don't listen to me. Any advice? I get so embarrassed, I think friends are judging my parenting from what they see in an hour that they are visiting.


----------



## HipGal (Aug 16, 2006)

My kids get hyper too! I think they are showing off / wanting attention. And our friends who don't have kids always laugh at how silly they are, which makes them sillier and sillier.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I try to stay calm and remind dd of the rules so I at least appear like I haven't gone over the deep end. DD will actually climb on things and stand on the top of the couch, run around like a wild child, and on one occasion she came out of the bedroom naked to do a parade for her aunt and uncle. I remind dd of the rules calmly, give her other options, try to keep her engaged with attention to so she doesn't feel she has to act out to get attention, and when that isn't working I tell her to use her self control. If nothing is working and I am feeling really self concious about it I usually try saying something like "I don't know what has gotten into her, I think she are just so excited to see you" to lighten the mood and let the person know that this isn't what she is normally like. If the visitor has kids they will soon be there or they already are and they will say so and if they don't they will judge your parenting no matter what.


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes, my son has always been this way too. Sometimes I get embarrassed. It is definitely attention-seeking. I like the pp's advice.


----------



## lunasmommy (Jun 30, 2005)

:
My stepmother and brother were just visiting for the weekend and we had this exact thing going on. DD was SUPER excited to see them, and was not listening to anything I said, and when she gets excited she gets very intense, which can be on the verge of being rough/mean. It was hard, and like you said, I feel like they didnt really get to see who she normally is.

It was also hard because my stepmom likes to question our parenting technique...but thats a different rant.....







:


----------



## gypsymomma4 (Apr 17, 2008)

my boys both are like this, I don't remember my oldest dd who is 13 now ever doing it, but she was either mom attached as in in my lap or determinedly playing on her own, there is very little middle ground with her, even now if folks come over she is either reading, or butting in the conversation, while her brothers prefer to preform for attention with whatever crazy stunt they can concoct at the time, or going on and on about a cartoon or video game. it seems to be worse if its an afternoon or early evening visit, so I try and limit those, unless its someone who gets along really well with kids. I also let them be for a certain time, say 5 minutes and then let them know that they have other things they need to be doing, such as finishing school work and walking the dog, if they can go burn off some steam in another way it seems to help settle the behavior considerably.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

I remember when i was younger and went to visit my older sister and her kids that they were always so hyper while we were there. Fast forward around 10 years and that's my kids. They get so excited when company comes that they just can't contain themselves. I try to help them keep it to a low boil.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

With my kids I've noticed that it gets worse if I'm actually trying to have a conversation with the visitors, and the kids don't have a lot to do. Then my DS especially gets really crazy. Some things work: being outside! That always helps. Then I can stand and talk to the visitors and the kids can run around. Also, if I suggest that DS do something with the visitors, like play a game, or play hide and seek, or read a book, that always helps.

Sometimes, movies help.


----------



## MichaelsSahm (May 11, 2006)

my ds is that way, its like people are his sugar high and i didn't even give him any sugar. lol.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emaye_to_2* 
Yes, my son has always been this way too. Sometimes I get embarrassed. It is definitely attention-seeking. I like the pp's advice.

DITTO! DITTO!


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

My ds is like this. He LOVES other adults so whenever we have someone over I feel like they're at his mercy. It's a non-stop show and tell. He's getting slightly better at 5-1/2 but it's still a struggle to keep him "contained". He doesn't usually misbehave. It's just all about him and it's a constant whirlwind.


----------

